
Hacker Folklore: A Story About ‘Magic' - alg0rith
http://catb.org/jargon/html/magic-story.html
======
ggm
Brilliant. Reminded me of our machineroom where we planned to deploy a cray-1
to use the space vacated by an IBM 3300 (The cray was a freebie from Boeing, a
mandatory investment in R&D offsetting a huge defence contract)

Unbenowns to us, the building wasn't adequately earthed and we had a 48v
ground potential across data frames either end of the building which must have
existed day #1 from the 1960s, but with limited cabling and inter machineroom
comms never been noticed. Amongst other remediation we had to bury a huge
ground plane spike in the garden and tie the all the raised floor tiles into a
functional groundplane with wire to fix things.

